# Please help folding bookcase ideas



## KSTEARNS (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a beginner woodworker. I am planning on building 2 book shelf units that fold together and lock. They are for a childrens counseling center and so when they are not in use they can be folded face to face and rolled away to keep the kids out. They are 6ft tall and 2ft wide so when they are joined with a piano hinge and opened they will be 4ft wide by 6 ft tall. I plan to use 3/4 plywd for the shelves and sides dadoed and finish nailed. When they fold the unit, the 1/4" back will be exposed, so instead of a rabitted back I was going to dado the back in and leave the side panels 1/4" proud of the back to make a concealed joint. My concern is I will lose strength because then there will not be any mechanical fastners holding the back just glue and a dado. Another concern is the side and shelf edges. The cases are being painted but I dont think you could sand the edges smooth enough to hide the plies under the paint. So i Was going to edgeband and then paint. I was also wondering if a full length piano hinge with casters on 4 corners would be rigid enough, the shelves are not going to be heavily weighted. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

not quite a bookcase but the principle is the same. I cannot for the life of me remember exactly where the picture came from, but it may help.


----------



## mosswood (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the idea... one though is depending on the age children 6ft may be a little tall it might encourage climbing to reach higher items. Might consider going shorter and wider if it will suit your purpose.


----------

